# PSP or PS2 ?



## hiphoprules (Jul 12, 2008)

hey guys

I am looking forward to buy a gaming console probably - PSP or PS2 (cant afford PS3). 
I would like to know what is the difference between an modded PS2 & the normal one. Does the normal one doesn't plays those pirated PS2 CD's ? 

What is the price of an pirated & original PS2 CD's, repectively?

And can i connect PSP to TV to view a bigger display & how does the PSP actually works (pre-loaded games or we can also use CD's)?

I asked the dealer here in new Delhi ( Sony World, Rajouri Garden) & he told me that the price of  PS2 is Rs.6990. Does the unit consists a memory chip(8MB) or i need to buy some memory stick also? 

I heard that the slim version is not that reliable, is it true? 
& what is the warranty period 1yr or 2yr ?

Thanks in advance
Rahul


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2008)

hiphoprules said:


> I would like to know what is the difference between an modded PS2 & the normal one. Does the normal one doesn't plays those pirated PS2 CD's ?


A modded PS2 plays all you're backed up DVD's, makes your console region free for use & also allow some PS2 exploits to be used.A normal one, assuming you mean a non-modded one, then yes it doesn't play illegit DVD's.



> What is the price of an pirated & original PS2 CD's, repectively?


Though rare, an original PS2 DVD can cost anywhere from Rs.500 to 1.5k(the last I checked).Pirated may vary from Rs.75 to Rs.120.Could be lower at places.



> I asked the dealer here in new Delhi ( Sony World, Rajouri Garden) & he told me that the price of  PS2 is Rs.6990. Does the unit consists a memory chip(8MB) or i need to buy some memory stick also?


The original console doesn't bundle a memory.So yes you will need to buy an 8MB Magic Gate Memory card which retails for around Rs.850 (Original one).



> I heard that the slim version is not that reliable, is it true?


Says Who? Completely wrong information.Infact the slim version is the most stable PS2 I have ever seen.



> & what is the warranty period 1yr or 2yr ?


The official console has a standard one year service warranty from Sony.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 12, 2008)

hiphoprules said:


> hey guys
> 
> I would like to know what is the difference between an modded PS2 & the normal one. Does the normal one doesn't plays those pirated PS2 CD's ?



No they don't 



> What is the price of an pirated & original PS2 CD's, repectively?



If u live in delhi then they retail for 60/- a piece in palika



> And can i connect PSP to TV to view a bigger display & how does the PSP actually works (pre-loaded games or we can also use CD's)?



Yes u can connect it to a TV out. 

No the PSP uses a media known as the UMD. it looks more or less like ur mini CD's. They arnt available as pirated one's but u can get some games off the net(u know form whr) and then put it on a mem card which also fits in a PSP.



> I asked the dealer here in new Delhi ( Sony World, Rajouri Garden) & he told me that the price of  PS2 is Rs.6990. Does the unit consists a memory chip(8MB) or i need to buy some memory stick also?



Actually in grey market u'll get PS2 + a 8mb mem card + one extra controller for ard 6.8k.(i got one 2 months ago). And btw its is always advised to go for a modded PS2 rather to get it modded. 



> I heard that the slim version is not that reliable, is it true?
> & what is the warranty period 1yr or 2yr ?


 
NO that is wrong. The slim is very reliable. Now they even have a new model which excludes an AC adaptor and is also a bit slimmer than the slim!!!


----------



## hiphoprules (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks alot for the valuable info.

So what would be the price of an modded PS2 in Delhi ?
And does anyone knows from where i can buy the same except Palika & Gaffar ?



napster007 said:


> Actually in grey market u'll get PS2 + a 8mb mem card + one extra controller for ard 6.8k.(i got one 2 months ago). And btw its is always advised to go for a modded PS2 rather to get it modded.



Can you let me know from where did you bought your PS2? You must be having the number of that Dealer.

P.S: I am from Delhi


----------



## napster007 (Jul 12, 2008)

u can get it from palika the name of the shop is :destination playstation......this is in the second floor of the central market. I'll get u the shop number asap


----------



## Patriot (Jul 12, 2008)

Go for *PS2*, you wont regret it ...


----------



## hiphoprules (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey guys
2 more important ques

-> I heard that there's something known as *SWAP MAGIC *which is an alternative to modding? What is it & where can i find it in Delhi ? Does it voids the warranty ?
And any other alternatives ?

-> Somewhere in a forum i saw this post "get a HARD-DRIVE for it of 40GB or 80Gb to store u r favourate games n by this way u can save u r PS2 len frm losing it intensity."

What does that means? Does the new slim version doesnt has this feature now also?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 14, 2008)

1.)Swap Magic is a boot DVD which allows non-modified consoles to play back up titles.You need a Swap Magic DVD for it.Once you get it, just boot your PS2 with that DVD & then it was ask you to insert your backed up DVD game.At this point, without turning off your PS2, you need to open the top slot & remove the Swap Magic DVD & insert the game DVD & hit 'X' to start the game.This is one alternative for modding.You won't get it in any retail stores as they usually sell modded consoles & don't deal with these exploit discs.Also it doesn't void you're warranty as you aren't physically tampering with your hardware.Believe me you wouldn't want to go through this pain.Instead get a modded console for a peace of mind.Just costs Rs.500 more than the non-modded one or rather less at many places.

2.)Yes there is a way to load games off a USB HDD for the Slim PS2 but the process is very lengthy & complicated.It will involve a lot of trial & error before you get it to work properly.So far I haven't had much luck with it.


----------



## hiphoprules (Jul 14, 2008)

@Above

So in your view should i buy a PS2 from Sony World or some grey market. 

Buying from sony world would ensure that the console is genuine & nt second hand or used! After buying i can get it modded from anywhere! Or should i get the console directly from grey market. The problem with buying the console from grey market here in Delhi (Pallika or Gaffar) is that you can never be sure whether they are selling genuine stuff or not. And even if they are selling genuine would they replace/repair the unit in case it breakdowns!

Please let me know your views
Thanks again


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 14, 2008)

It's your call pal.I have nearly 99.9% of my friends purchasing one from a "grey market" & are using it without any issues.I'm not sure how the situation in Pallika Bazaar is but out here in Mumbai we have some stores which offer you a service warranty if anything goes wrong.Atleast that's what I got in my purchase.It depends on the shop.Like I have mentioned earlier on this forum as well.You need to know the store person before buying it.If not then everything would be a gamble.

Buying an legit PS2 is not a problem but if you want to play back up games on it is a problem.You can ask some of your friends who have bought this console from Pallika Bazaar may be & they can recommend a decent shop.Take their experiences.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 14, 2008)

i got one from palika 2 months ago...and it run without a hitch till now. Some of my friends have been using it since 2 years


----------



## hiphoprules (Jul 15, 2008)

hey at-last i bought a PS2 (Model SCPH-90004). 
I would like to know how to insert the memory card(8MB)? I am trying to insert it in the memory card slot but whenever i play any game it says memory card not detected. Can someone please explain how to properly insert it. 
And btw i would also like to know what is the main motive in Grand theft auto: Vice city ? From where i can learn to play this game.

Thanks


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 16, 2008)

The memory card only goes in one way.The Sony logo should be facing upwards & the rest of the imprinted details face downwards.Make sure the memory card is working properly.Try a few other games to see if they detect the memory card too or not.If they don't then smells like trouble.Better check it on another PS2 & if that fails too then it's confirmed a dud card.Return it back ASAP.Else these people won't accept it after a certain period.

As for GTA Vice City here are some guides which you can take help of to get to know the game better.
*www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/game/561641.html


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 16, 2008)

Any one can suggest shop to buy modded PS2 at Pune ?


----------



## skippednote (Jul 16, 2008)

get psp if games are avalable in your area and mod it with tut by tarey g


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2008)

basicly....PS2 and psp are made for 2 totally different purposes......take the PSP if ur on the move very much and enjoy music and movies on the go. Take a ps2 if ur a steady gammer.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 16, 2008)

U get less and costlier games for PSP and if u get an modded PS 2 u can get games as low as Rs.40/- which is very cheap. Though PSP has its own advantages like its portable,music,videos,pictures and internet.
It all depends on your  needs.

P.S:- we all wish to have both of them


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2008)

^+1....


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 17, 2008)

Gaming PC+PS2+PSP+PS3+XBOX 360 = Bliss , but I need to be that much rich to own them all  .

Wii and DS dont have my type of games.


----------



## vikky.vini (Nov 29, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> A modded PS2 plays all you're backed up DVD's, makes your console region free for use & also allow some PS2 exploits to be used.A normal one, assuming you mean a non-modded one, then yes it doesn't play illegit DVD's.
> 
> Though rare, an original PS2 DVD can cost anywhere from Rs.500 to 1.5k(the last I checked).Pirated may vary from Rs.75 to Rs.120.Could be lower at places.
> 
> ...






Hey Bro can u Pls tell me the name of the shop in grey market were i can buy the PS2 with moded.
And if it gets warranty.
And what is the cost at present please.Its urgent...>>>>Can u mail it vikky.vini@gmail.com
Thank you


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 29, 2008)

^Check your PM.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 30, 2008)

Guys,

If you buy any illegit game. And you find yourself lost in that game. And if you don't want to come back form that gaming world. Please DO puchase a legit one. That's what a typical indian middle class hardcore gamer should do.


----------



## vikky.vini (Dec 1, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's your call pal.I have nearly 99.9% of my friends purchasing one from a "grey market" & are using it without any issues.I'm not sure how the situation in Pallika Bazaar is but out here in Mumbai we have some stores which offer you a service warranty if anything goes wrong.Atleast that's what I got in my purchase.It depends on the shop.Like I have mentioned earlier on this forum as well.You need to know the store person before buying it.If not then everything would be a gamble.
> 
> Buying an legit PS2 is not a problem but if you want to play back up games on it is a problem.You can ask some of your friends who have bought this console from Pallika Bazaar may be & they can recommend a decent shop.Take their experiences.


 

Hey bro again 
       At which shop in grey market(mumbai) u brought the PS2 can u pls tell me am gonna buy Ps2 this Wednesday so which i can buy from that shop pls.


And can i use ma pcs USB HDD in Ps2 and ps2 Games whic i hav  installed in it
THANKU.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2008)

^I suppose I PM'd you the shop details, didn't I? Let me know if you need it again. 

As for the USB HDD thing, well I have tried it to hell & back but none of the results were positive. So don't expect miracles with the games loading from USB HDD.


----------

